# Backplate für h110i GT



## Borkenpopel1 (6. Mai 2018)

*Backplate für h110i GT*

Hallo corsair Team,

Ich besitze seit ca. 2 Jahren eine H110i Gt und bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser. Ich habe die Kühlung bei einem Asus Rampage Extreme 5 genutzt und deshalb bräuchte ich die Backplate nicht. Da ich jetzt allerdings auf ein Maximus Hero X (z370) gewechselt bin ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich anscheinend die Backplate verloren/verlegt habe. Leider ist diese wie ihr ja wisst zwingend notwendig... Ich habe überall im Netz nach einem Ersatz gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Deswegen die Frage ob ich eine einzelne Backplate bei euch bestellen kann.

Beste Grüße Sascha


----------



## HGHarti (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Backplate für h110i GT*

Schaue mal bei Alphacool die  vom dem Eisbären an,sieht gleich aus.
Sollte ich meine noch finden sage ich dir bescheid


----------



## Deathy93 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Backplate für h110i GT*



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Hallo corsair Team,
> 
> Ich besitze seit ca. 2 Jahren eine H110i Gt und bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser. Ich habe die Kühlung bei einem Asus Rampage Extreme 5 genutzt und deshalb bräuchte ich die Backplate nicht. Da ich jetzt allerdings auf ein Maximus Hero X (z370) gewechselt bin ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich anscheinend die Backplate verloren/verlegt habe. Leider ist diese wie ihr ja wisst zwingend notwendig... Ich habe überall im Netz nach einem Ersatz gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Deswegen die Frage ob ich eine einzelne Backplate bei euch bestellen kann.
> 
> Beste Grüße Sascha



Hier wirst du vom Corsair Support keine Antwort bekommen.

Es gibt ein deutsches Forum für Corsair Produkte.
Poste dein Anliegen mal dort, aber erwarte keine Antwort.


Zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung.  
Mein Anliegen wurde nach 2 Wochen weder im Corsair Forum noch hier beantwortet.
Erst als ich einen der Mitarbeiter im Corsair Forum eine PN zugeschickt habe, habe ich eine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Backplate für h110i GT*

Hi Sascha, entschuldige die lange Wartezeit. Bitte melde dich einmal über unser Kundenportal unter http://support.corsair.com/ damit die Kollegen schauen können ob Teilenummer CW-8960028 zur Verfügung steht. Dies wäre das komplette Halterungskit für die H110i GT. Grüße


----------

